# 886 to 1586 cab interchange



## viscoelastic (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all

I have an ih 886. I have a chance to buy a full cab from a 1586. Will it fit my 886?

Thx


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes the cab will fit. The shifting levers will need to be exchanged as the 1586 is a 3-speed and the 886 is a 4-speed.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

yea its the same, just have to change the shifter slot plates and or the levers ,


----------

